# Best Plow for my Bobcat



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys. A friend of mine wants to buy my bobcat plow for almost what I paid for it and would hate to pass that up, considering I could use a larger plow. What do you guys think would be best for my S300? I plow a few larger lots and Long rural drives. Something that's easy to put wings on would be great.
What are my best options? Prices?
thanks
Robert


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why don't you try a push box on it?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would put a 10' pusher on that machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How about the Blizzard 8611ss. If I had your size Bobcat that's what I would do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I woudn't think a box would be very good for long drives.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i got a 10 foot western off cl last year for 1000 bucks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would love to put a box on it. But like 2cor517 said it would suck for drives. A few of the drives i do are 3/4 of a mile long. And all but 2 of the drives are gravel. Are the bobcat V blades any good?
thanks guys
Robert


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;812633 said:


> How about the Blizzard 8611ss. If I had your size Bobcat that's what I would do.




I would definately consider a blizzard for all around work like lots to long driveways. A little pricey maybe, but could well be worth it. If you check out the blizzard section here, there's a few threads about the SS version.

http://www.blizzardplows.com/skid_steer.asp


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

You could put a bobcat 9ft V plow on it


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

the blizzards look nice, but how are they for reliability??? 
thanks again


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

never owned a blizzard but if I was ever gonna leave BOSS plows it would be for the blizzard style plow. I would have to agree that even though they may be a little pricey the Blizzard 8611ss sounds like it would best match what your uses would be. check it out and GOOD LUCK


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

Blizzard. 86-11 Big $$ but will give you every thing you need,


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

if i was you i would go for the blizzard, very reliable and can move some serious snow.. the bobcat v blades are younk imo, too small and don't clear as well!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;812916 said:


> the blizzards look nice, but how are they for reliability???
> thanks again


ran one when i was working with my dad at one of our old accounts, (he got his boss to buy one for there loader to help us out) they work great!!! the only thing i didnt like was the poly edge but they needed it for the parking ramps. I planned on buying one this season, just need a few more accounts payup


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

found this on CL http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/1465653510.html probably a little small though


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I have to agree with the blizzards. I saw one of the SS ones at the EXPO they are a lot bigger than the truck ones. Or at least it looked that way.

Why not got with one of the ones that has a normal plow. And then you can just hook it up to add box wings. That way you have both. I forgot who makes them, but their pretty sweet. When you doing long stretches just use the plow. When you cleaning up hook up to the box.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Hiniker offers all the same plows for Skid Steers as they do their trucks, Big Ox line. Straight, V-plow, Scoop plow, and C-plow. When I considered the straight I liked the design how it truly floats via chain and articulates 15 degrees left to right for uneven terrain. I've heard good things about the Scoop plow for trucks. This might be a good compromise between blade & pusher.

http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/big-ox_standard.html
http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/big-ox_cplow.html
http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/big-ox_vplow.html
http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/big-ox_scoopplow.html


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Here yea go

http://www.kageinnovation.com/


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Look at the post I put on the free marketplace, maybe something you like?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

For the life of me I can't figure out what all the fuss is about over Blizzard plows? I had a 810SS on the Kubota for 2 years. It's a plow nothing more nothing less. Trouble free for 2 years. Washed after every storm, stored in a heated shop. The paint was cheap, cutting edges are expensive, every part on them are more expensive than any Meyer or Western I have owned. It didn't plow as good as my Western straight blade. It is a heavy plow? It was 8' wide extendable to 10', that was the only plus I seen. It was smaller to transport down the road? Oh, and they are white! I personally would not recommend a Blizzard plow. Western plow is good. Kage system looks interesting? It would be a combo system.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Kubota 8540;937787 said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out what all the fuss is about over Blizzard plows? I had a 810SS on the Kubota for 2 years. It's a plow nothing more nothing less. Trouble free for 2 years. Washed after every storm, stored in a heated shop. The paint was cheap, cutting edges are expensive, every part on them are more expensive than any Meyer or Western I have owned. It didn't plow as good as my Western straight blade. It is a heavy plow? It was 8' wide extendable to 10', that was the only plus I seen. It was smaller to transport down the road? Oh, and they are white! I personally would not recommend a Blizzard plow. Western plow is good. Kage system looks interesting? It would be a combo system.


Well then you werent using it right. I now have 2, and they are waaaay better than any straight blade. Its like comparing a V to a straight. Just way more efficient.

And yes paint flakes off. I dont know any plow that keeps its paint on forever. I have replaced 2 sets of edges, about $500, but i got carbides and now i havent for 2 seasons. So. And i think the parts are expensive. Looking at these things and then looking a straight blade, Is like looking at a carburetor engine then looking at a 2010 vehicle. MUCH more complicated.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely more complicated. I thought I was using it backwards. After 2 years it should have rust on it? I have a Western V that has faired better after 9 years. Almost sound like a Western plow commercial, but just stating what I have experienced.


----------

